# Trick-or-treating - How do you feel about it?



## Wobbles

Do you let your small people Trick Or Treat?

I've never been keen on the idea but the girls did it first time last year at age 7 & 8, they loved it. We only knocked on doors with decorations outside. I put Decs up to allow our door to be knocked which the girls equally LOVED doing.

The only annoyance I've ever found from being the treater is the older kids, little effort, it's the small ones I love coming to the door.

When they were babies I did put a sign up 'No Trick Or Treaters'. I suppose if they are only knocking the doors with willing houses there is no harm.

What about you? How do you feel about trick-or-treating? 

x


----------



## whatwillbex

I used to hate it then I had dd now I love it haha. Where I live everyone gets really into it and decorate there houses and go to lots of effort. It wasn't as big when I was younger. my mum would turn off the lights and TV and pretend we weren't home haha.

It's great fun for the lo's but the teenagers which don't dress up and walk around with a Tesco bag are just cheeky! Lol


----------



## oliv

We do it but only do it up in my mams street because we are friends with all the neighbours. Both have done it since their first halloweens. Mainly I just love dressing them up and showing them off


----------



## AP

I hate it mate :rofl: I cant say Ive ever had them though, but I dread anyone knocking. Its dying out big time where I am


----------



## becsboo

mine love it even the older ones not sure if the neighbours are so keen though 
most of the neighbours really enjoy seeing the smaller ones dressed up but some of the neighbours not so much (i can see there angry faces while twitching the curtains as i sneak away )


----------



## MindUtopia

I love it (I grew up in the U.S. so obviously it's a big thing there), but unfortunately, around here it's not the done thing. There aren't many children. It's mostly older people and no one does it. I would love it if they did, but even so, our closest neighbours are about 1/4 mile down the road, so not even remotely logistically possible anyway.


----------



## lau86

I don't like it. My mum didn't let us growing up (I think she saw it as begging), so I guess that has stayed with me. I don't let my children, they have never asked luckily. I will tolerate people coming to the door and give sweets but I would be happier if it just went away


----------



## Natsku

Its not a thing over here yet but we have something similar at Easter where the children dress as Easter witches and go door to door giving decorated pussy willow sticks and chant a blessing in exchange for chocolate or money - its adorable and its a bit more effort than just trick or treating as they have to decorate the sticks. Maria loved doing it this year and got in a good haul :haha:


----------



## Mannie89

We love it!! Halloween is my family's favorite holiday of the year. We celebrate it grandly! :haha:


----------



## george83

I'm a total hypocrite and torn on it - I actually hate the idea behind it as it is just a fancy way of begging for sweets but my kids like going out so we take them and equally we always have sweets in for people coming to our door. This year I'd like to make more of an effort for the people coming to the house than take my kids out but I think we've started the habit now


----------



## sequeena

My son loves it. Every year my cousin does a Halloween party and we take all the kids out trick and treating. We go to houses that are decorated and if no one answers we move on we don't keep knocking. I always make sure that Thomas says thank you. He really enjoys it and also loves giving sweets to children who comes to my cousins house. We don't do it at home as where I live it's mainly elderly people.


----------



## Natasha2605

I absolutely hate it. Cannot stand it and do not agree with it. Tapping on doors of someone you know is "okay" but around here kids just tap on any old door and usually unaccompanied by parents. My kids have never been and personally I will never take them. If OH wants to he will but he doesn't really agree with it either. To me, it's very much a form of begging and it's terrible how greedy some of the kids are.


----------



## Zephram

I don't like it. Luckily it's not the done thing in NZ. I see it as an American thing that people try to copy. In the area I live the local school school has a Halloween party for the kids so in the four years we've lived here I think we've only had one door knock on Halloween. People also don't decorate their houses for Halloween here, it's just not a thing.


----------



## lindseymw

Don't like it personally. I don't take my two out to do Trick or Treating. Usually one of my friends do a halloween party so we go round there instead, or our local pub put on a kids halloween party. This year, our friend is having housewarming / halloween party so we'll be going there this year. His house is called Sleepy Hollow so it's perfect for Halloween! :rofl:

I actually love Halloween, I love dressing up & doing pumpkins etc. I prefer it over Christmas but I just don't like Trick or Treat!


----------



## LoraLoo

I think its a bit of harmless fun. I did it as a child and ive always taken my own. We only go for about an hour, round my mums street mainly, as soon as its dark. I live in the same area i grew up in so its also nice in that respect-to see familar faces. We only go to decorated houses.
Since i moved house 10 years ago we havent had a single trick or treater and i miss that part


----------



## kirstybumx3

I don't like it and probably won't let Rio go trick or treating. How can I tell him not to take sweets from strangers then take him knocking on people's doors asking for sweets? My dad never allowed me to, he used to call it begging. But we did buy sweets for the people who knocked our door, and I do that too. I just don't think I'm comfortable with my boys doing it. If they want sweets I'll buy them some.


----------



## babyv13

i hate it, it makes me feel so uncomfortable! luckily DD was at her dad's last year and he took her out trick or treating where he lives, but I've got her this year and I'm dreading it because i don't know if ill get away with not doing it :wacko: i think ill maybe take her to my mum's, sister's and my sister's in-laws and hope that's enough for her. 

knocking on doors and having people knocking on mine makes me sooo anxious, i'm pathetic sometimes :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I looove it! We always did it as kids and we do it with Lucas now, the three of us get dressed up! I love it when the little ones knock. When we go out knocking we tape all our leftover sweets to the door or leave them in a big pumpkin on the step. It's great because when we get back there's always a ton of kids grabbing for the sweets :haha:
We'll be living in a new area this Halloween and I'll be gutted if they don't do trick or treating there.


----------



## JessyG

lau86 said:


> I don't like it. My mum didn't let us growing up (I think she saw it as begging), so I guess that has stayed with me. I don't let my children, they have never asked luckily. I will tolerate people coming to the door and give sweets but I would be happier if it just went away

Exactly this was never allowed growing up and havent let my DD. my neighbours asks us every year to pop over and do trick or treat but its just not my thing. X


----------



## CaptainMummy

We have always done it, but like you we only go to houses that have a pumpkin or decorations, as they are obviously inviting the kids to their door. I do make up some bags for kids if they knock on our door but don't put up any decs or anything. We live just outside a pretty big scheme so plenty of houses to go to and always see loads of other kids out too x


----------



## jessmke

I am in Canada so it's a pretty big thing here, it is quite unusual to not participate, I actually don't know of anyone who doesn't enjoy it. Our local community centre puts on a kids Halloween party so we will go to that while the kids are too young to understand the trick or treating. Once they are old enough to understand and enjoy it then we will absolutely go out to do it. We live in the country so we will drive into the city to go out with my niece and nephew around their neighbourhood. I really miss getting the trick or treaters coming to our house since moving to the country. I had no problem giving treats out to the teenagers, even if they weren't dressed up. The way I see it, there are a lot of worse things those teens could be doing on Halloween, I'd much rather they go door to door to get candy than be drinking at a party somewhere.


----------



## cat_reversing

Wow, this subject definitely seems to be a marmite subject, love it or hate it with nothing in between!
Personally I like the whole thing, carving a pumpkin for the window and DD dressing up. We only did it properly for the first time last year and she loved it. We live on a nice housing estate where almost all the kids go to the school on the estate so there are lots of kids out and about that night and you always see someone you know. 

It's nice to meet the neighbours, we only go to decorated homes and the people we met last year really enjoyed seeing the little kids coming around, especially some of the older residents who may not have much interaction with kids. Most houses run out of treats by about 7!

I did it when I was a kid, it was not about being greedy or begging but about the dressing up and meeting people in the neighbourhood.
DD wants to be a spider this year, now where did I put those black tights?.....


----------



## AnneD

I don't like trick-or-treating and I don't take our daughter. If she asks, I will refuse. I don't like people coming and knocking, so we put a basket of sweets out and we don't decorate the house. My OH likes the idea of carving the pumpkin, so he buys one every year and then leaves it to me to carve with her. I don't mind doing that. But going out for sweets and knocking on doors, no way. It just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## kbwebb

We dont do it. both of us dont agree with it - like pp's said how can you say dont accept food off strangers but suddenly its ok just for this one day.
I do pumpkin carving and dressing up with DD but dont do the trick or treating.


----------



## ClairAye

I hate it! I never did it as a child and until recently, thankfully lived up a big, spooky at night driveway that saw one trick-or-treater in many years and that was a teenager who wasn't even dressed up. :rofl: My 5 year old has asked if he can do it after seeing it on TV but I've simply said no. I plan on turning off all the lights and watching films with the kids upstairs to try avoid having them come to my house too lol.


----------



## Milina

I don´t mind. Of Course it depend on how much visitors you have during the evining. If there is a Group of Kids every five minutes it is just too much and also to expensive. But if there are four or five groups of children who play trick or treat I don´t have a problem with that.


----------



## Cariad_x

I've taken Ollie the past two years and will this year - it's very popular where we live and we get loads at the door. I just see it as harmless fun though I understand why some folk don't like it. I've always given out sweets though OH has that job now we have kids and he hates it haha.


----------



## housewifey

I had no idea so many people disagreed with it!

We love it over here, it was a big thing when we were growing up and we couldn't wait to go round our street after school. I never minded having trick or treaters come round before DD was born & we love it even more now!

DD can be shy and isn't super keen on telling a joke etc so this years she requested to not go but would like to dress up in the house to answer the door to trick or treaters, so that's what we're doing this year. Our street goes all out through, the decorations are always fab and its a great way to get to know the neighbours you don't see very often.


----------



## Babybump87

I never enjoyed Halloween until DD1 was born and we started decorating the house and taking her trick or treating . We only did family and friends that live close by . Last year we had a Halloween party which everyone loved . 

This year we are going to decorate the outside of the house not too much and do a pumpkin and the girls will go trick or treating again just to family and friends . We are also going to make some treats for DD1 to take into school ! .


----------



## twobecome3

It's really huge here ppl have had decorations up for weeks already. We just go up and down our street and are done before it's fully dark and all the bigger kids are out. Pll make it very clear if they are participating, it will be decorated with the porch light on and usually the inside door open and they are lingering by the door. If ppl are out there will often be a note left by a bowl of treats at the front. We are done and kids in bed by 7 so I don't decorate the window, shades drawn and we've never had a knock. I think ppl are mostly excited for the small children as the littles will often get extras like Halloween themed cups or small toys


----------



## krissie328

I never cared to trick or treat at strangers houses. Even as a kid I loved the church harvest festival and trunk or treat. So we do similar activities. My husband on the other hand loves it so will likely take DS out for a bit to trick or treat.


----------



## impatient1

I've always experienced trick or treating and my girls enjoy it too. We do only go to houses with their outside lights on though. When we go out we also make sure to leave our candy bin outside so that kids can get something from our house while we are out and about.


----------



## c1403

I was never allowed do it as a child, never asked. 

We did take DDs last year as so many homes here go all out and were very welcoming. We only knocked on doors with decorations then came home (we have never had them on our road as its a dead end road) 
I explained to DD1 its only once a year on a special day and you must say thank you. I will put an age limit on it though. Once they are over 10 I think that's enough. They certainly wouldn't go unattended.


----------

